# do Trichomes begin changing to amber from the bottom of the plant/Bud or from the top



## rikfabulus (Oct 24, 2009)

do Trichomes begin changing to amber from the bottom of the plant/Bud up? Or from the top of the plant/Bud down? Also should the whole plant be ready to Harvest at once or is it better to harvest over a period of time?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 24, 2009)

rikfabulus said:
			
		

> do Trichomes begin changing to amber from the bottom of the plant/Bud up? Or from the top of the plant/Bud down? Also should the whole plant be ready to Harvest at once or is it better to harvest over a period of time?


 
*Hello rik.*
*i do beleive its from the top down. you could do both ways.. all depends in the plant.. and how its finished.. but i could be wrong.*
*LH*


----------



## Alistair (Oct 24, 2009)

The bud grows from the bottom up.  The new growth is always at the top of the bud. In other other words, it ripens from the bottom up.


----------



## unogrowdude (Oct 24, 2009)

I've always thought that if the triclomes start to turn amber you've gone to long.I always gauge my harvest by checking about 1 foot down from the top.


----------



## rikfabulus (Oct 25, 2009)

alright this is helping, I may not have the answers yet but I am getting better question's.  Were it not for the forum i would be harvesting now. "I am probably weeks away"


----------



## rikfabulus (Oct 25, 2009)

When my plant is ready for harvest what condition should the rest of my plant (typically) be in? (green & vibrant/ Yellow and brittle)
It seems there are a lot of variables in the way trichomes may behave and not knowing the nature of my plants could this be used as a reliable indicator?


----------



## laylow6988 (Oct 25, 2009)

Everything from here on out is only a theory of mine, I am not a pro.
  To really get a good point of view on it you need to have the same strain over and over again. I have been dealing with a Skunk1 for about 3 years or so with about 12 harvests. The top buds always start to ripen first, indoor and out. 
  When looking at my trichromes to judge when to pull, I have to have an idea of what I want first. If I want to keep the CBD(CBD has a heavier buzz) levels lower then I pick when pretty much all the trichromes are cloudy, before any ambers are seen. When I want it at peak potency I wait to see just a few amber trichromes on the top more important buds. And if anyone complains that you can not tell because you don't have a device to look close at the trichromes I will tell you to get a microscope for $10 at Radio Shack or something. And if you can't afford it, you can't afford to grow so get a job.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 25, 2009)

Like Alistar, I use the microscope to check the bottom part of buds cause it is the most mature.  I dont think you want to go by the new growth but thats just my opinion.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2009)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> I will tell you to get a microscope for $10 at Radio Shack or something. And if you can't afford it, you can't afford to grow so get a job.


 
I think that comment is a bit off.

I know many on here living on a shoe string surviving who work.

They grow so they dont have to buy.

People with no work grow so they dont have to pay for it also.

That was really bad of you to say that.

Hello Rikfabulus 

Ambers will appear from the top down (we are talking buds here, not individual Trichomes).

Buds will amber up, take the top 1/3 of the plant.

Wait a week to 10 days, do the second 1/3.

The last 1/3 usually stay cloudy, they are best for ISO or Hash or Butter.

You are in charge here Rik, its your call.

eace:


----------



## unogrowdude (Oct 25, 2009)

Like Hippy says ( It's your call )


----------



## Alistair (Oct 26, 2009)

I was talking about the individual buds.  But Hippy is right:  The plant is normally harvested from the top down.


----------

